# Live-in-Caregiver Program



## vkt (May 15, 2012)

Hi 

I want apply for my sister-in-law as caregiver for my daughter alongwith her two kids as they get along very well with my daughter. Since we both work so I want somebody who can take care of her after school. 

Can anyone suggests on this like what are the chances for acceptance alongwith kids or without kids? Is it allowed to hire your relatives as caregiver. 

thnx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What you propose wwould not be permitted.


----------

